# Some of my CRS



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are some pics. Enjoy!























































Finally:


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Very nice Pedro

So if there is no red in them are
they still called Crystal RED shrimp?

also is that sand substrate


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The first susbtrate is natural gravel. The purple one is garnet.

The white one is golden bee/white golden bee.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW!!!!!

freaking amazing!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They are just beautiful :-D


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks....


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ugly.


jk 

i like the ones with red "vests" the best, LOL.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Now box them up and send them my way!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Pedro,

I suppose you have better one around.  When are you going to show the other "some" ?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

those are the ones I could photograph


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

oh my freaking. did you buy the golden bee or did u get it off some tricky breeding in your tank? i dont have a thing at all for Hinos but the white one is...i wish i had them. heh.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

mossman said:


> Pedro,
> 
> I suppose you have better one around.  When are you going to show the other "some" ?


So thats what you do with your shrimp....

So Pedro, I'm guessing you have an import license?

Great pictures of great shrimp!

-Andrew


----------

